# circus/carnival themed villagers



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2014)

so I'm finally getting a 3ds next week along with new leaf and I sort of want to go with a circus/carnival theme for my village and I was wonder what villagers do you think would work well for that theme also no need to mention Marcel and Pietro since those two are really obvious lol :'D ((Though they both are my dreamies))

thank in advance <3


----------



## nammie (May 24, 2014)

the only other villager I can think of atm is Margie... she looks like the elephants you see at circuses/carnivals to me haha


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2014)

_I think Mira can be an acrobat!

And Diana can be Reese Witherspoon who starrs in Water for Elephants. That's about a circus._


----------



## PurplPanda (May 24, 2014)

Elvis kind of looks like the lions!


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2014)

_Merengue looks like the cake they throw at the clowns._


----------



## Rodeo (May 24, 2014)

Rolf or Rowan because what good circus doesn't have a tiger?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2014)

so I have decided that the dreamies for my town will be 


































also btw kid cat=human((erm cat))canon ball  
Marina=the water act
chrissy and Fracine=the trapeze act​


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2014)

_That's a pretty cool line-up! ^u^_


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2014)

thank you <3

also eeeeee my friend made these for me, she'll be sending me the qr codes for them once I gain the access to the qr machine in the game <3 , 


Spoiler













first outfit is part of a trade with me and her the second is a early bday gift she made for me 

I just love them so much






she's also giving me the extra accessories as well she said 

also I made this fo' fun because wynaut




((Gadzooks is the name that I will be calling my town once I obtain the game *w* I cannot wait <3 I'm so happy, I've been waiting to get a 3ds since the day it came out and now I am finally getting one))
​


----------



## mayorvistache (May 24, 2014)

Don't forget Chester


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 30, 2014)

Maybe have a mythical beast for a sideshow type attraction? You could have Drago the dragon or Hans the Yeti, perhaps?


----------

